# Hoping to make contact with mums and babies in Penang...



## Peretz34 (May 25, 2009)

I arrived in Penang two weeks ago with husband, who will be teaching at one of the international schools, and our six month old daughter... Hoping to join the IWA, but also hoping to meet up with other mums with young babies in the Georgetown area - I don't drive, but am venturing onto buses and leaving the safety of taxis behind! 

I'm 40, and the littlun is our first baby... lived in Istanbul before and was very isolated from other mothers due to the size of the city and the impossible traffic/public transport - hoping to make a few friends more easily in Penang!

Ginnie


----------



## MrsLSC (Aug 14, 2009)

*Hi Ginnie*



Peretz34 said:


> I arrived in Penang two weeks ago with husband, who will be teaching at one of the international schools, and our six month old daughter... Hoping to join the IWA, but also hoping to meet up with other mums with young babies in the Georgetown area - I don't drive, but am venturing onto buses and leaving the safety of taxis behind!
> 
> I'm 40, and the littlun is our first baby... lived in Istanbul before and was very isolated from other mothers due to the size of the city and the impossible traffic/public transport - hoping to make a few friends more easily in Penang!
> 
> Ginnie


 

Hello Ginnie,

Let me introduce myself I'm Lisa and also got the same problem as you do. Feeling very isolated because i dont know any one here. 
I also just moved to Penang with my husband and my son 9,5 months from holland. This is also my first child. 
It's nice to meet you


----------



## Peretz34 (May 25, 2009)

Hi Lisa - great to hear from you! Perhaps you'd like to meet for coffee or lunch sometime next week? I live close to Penang Turf Club on Jalan Scotland... perhaps Gurney Plaza would be a good place to meet?
Ginnie x



MrsLSC said:


> Hello Ginnie,
> 
> Let me introduce myself I'm Lisa and also got the same problem as you do. Feeling very isolated because i dont know any one here.
> I also just moved to Penang with my husband and my son 9,5 months from holland. This is also my first child.
> It's nice to meet you


----------



## MrsLSC (Aug 14, 2009)

Peretz34 said:


> Hi Lisa - great to hear from you! Perhaps you'd like to meet for coffee or lunch sometime next week? I live close to Penang Turf Club on Jalan Scotland... perhaps Gurney Plaza would be a good place to meet?
> Ginnie x



Hi Ginnie,

I love to come.
To tell you a funny joke...i dont know the route to gurney. I been there a lot of time but still i cant remember the way because everything here is 1 way. It's feels like I'm just driving round and around haha.
I live close to USM. I know how to drive but i dont have a car jet
So maybe some other time, it's that ok?
What do you think of Penang? Do you like the food here?
How is your little baby girl doing? What is her name?
I still not used to penang, missing Holland a lot. 
And Penang isnt that good devoloped like Holland. What do you think?
Lisa


----------



## Peretz34 (May 25, 2009)

Hi again, Lisa - I have worked out how to send you a private message, but apparently you have chosen not to receive Private Messages! Can you alter your settings so that I can send it to you?



MrsLSC said:


> Hi Ginnie,
> 
> I love to come.
> To tell you a funny joke...i dont know the route to gurney. I been there a lot of time but still i cant remember the way because everything here is 1 way. It's feels like I'm just driving round and around haha.
> ...


----------



## MrsLSC (Aug 14, 2009)

Ginnie,

I received your private messege but I dont know how to replay back? Or where you find the visite messege.
let me know how
Lisa


----------



## Peretz34 (May 25, 2009)

Below the expat forum heading at the top right there is a Welcome Mrs LSC note... there is a link to private messages. i am guessing that you can pick it up there - i have never done this either!



MrsLSC said:


> Ginnie,
> 
> I received your private messege but I dont know how to replay back? Or where you find the visite messege.
> let me know how
> Lisa


----------



## MrsLSC (Aug 14, 2009)

Peretz34 said:


> Below the expat forum heading at the top right there is a Welcome Mrs LSC note... there is a link to private messages. i am guessing that you can pick it up there - i have never done this either!


At my profile I see my visitors message but at your profile I cant see it.
Can you see if you can receive private messages at your profile settings.


----------



## Shirley_malaysian (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all,
I am mother of a 3 yrs old kid. Do let me know if you have any questions.

Besides, i am local tuition teacher in PENANG . If you come across to know anyone looking for home tuition or small group of home tuition for their kids, do let me know, do inform me through hotmail email:-

hueywen80

Thanks a lot in advance.
Shirley


----------

